# Outbacks....



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

So we are almost exclusively boon dockers with our Outback 23rs. We have been dragging that little camper into the most remote locations all over Wyoming. This past Labor Day weekend was no exception. About 25 miles down some bumpy, nasty, rutted forest service roads and trails that you swear should have shaken that travel trailer completely apart. We finally dropped down into one of the most spectacular little canyons in the Wind River Mountains with a great little trout stream running thru the center of it. We had a great weekend of camping, fishing, hiking and 4 wheeling.

It never ceases to amaze me how tough these Outbacks really are. Aside from the drive into camp, we ran into some weather issues during the weekend. As many of you know, weather can change very quickly up in the mountains and you have to be ready for anything - especially this time of year. Although the days were sunny and in the 70's, the evenings would get really cold. Friday night got down to 30 degrees, ran the heat, no worries. Saturday night dropped to 22 degrees, ran the heat, a little nervous, but everything was fine. Sunday night dropped down to 5 degrees. That made me pretty nervous. Heat would kick on every 20 minutes all night long. I had all the cupboards open trying to get heat to the water lines. We would run the faucets every hour to keep water moving thru them. I was sure something was going to give. Although it was a stressful night, we came thru completely unscathed. Everything was fine. Gotta love these Outbacks.

Anyone run into any similar situations? Anyone have any good stories about the durability of their Outback?


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Not yet, but it's nice to hear yours. Good idea about opening the cupboards. I learn something new everyday on here.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Our first year out it seemed like it rained every weekend. My biggest fear was leaks as I had found water near the kitchen area under the window a few times.....However, after we had our kitchen window replaced, shortly after taking delivery, (keystone had called and said the window may have not been installed properly) the leaks stopped.....

One weekend in particular, we went to Delaware Seashore State Park and arrived in the middle of a horrendous lightning storm. I was worried, of course, about leaks and was quite pleased when we stayed dry..the wind was blowing pretty good and the rain was coming down pretty hard. I clearly remember debating whether I should plug in the electric with all the lightning....I did and, just as I did, lightning flashed along with a clap of thunder!!

While putting down the stabilizers, I thought, gee how nice of keystone to put the gutters right in line with them....As I put them down, I felt cold water flowing down my back......The nice part about all this is that despite the bad weather - it sure was nice to get into the Outback and be dry and warm....Love it!


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

My Outback is a 2005 25RSS and it is my first TT. After owning it for over a year I begin to see some weaknesses. The first one is the pathetically poor road clearance, which I corrected by flipping the axle and raise it by 4.5". I also added the EZ-Flex system (Dexter manufacture) to beef up the suspension system. That set me back by $650. The original factory suspension is pathetic. Sleeves are made of plastic and are all worn out with barely 1K miles on it. The new EZ-Flex has brass sleeves and also grease zerks to allow for lubrication. After all that was done I realized I forgot all about the leaf springs. Again, the original OEM springs are pathetic. They hardly have an upward curve as they are supposed to. They look like they are going to give up the ghost soon. That is going to be another $400 upgrade.

I compare my Outback suspension to other brands and have to say it is poorly designed. I would not feel one bit comfortable dragging it off road...I mean off paved road. It does not look like it would be able to handle the shocks and bumps well. Until a set of shock absorbers are installed I definitely would keep it on paved roads only.

The good side of the Outback is the all aluminum frame. Hopefully this frame would hold up well against road bumps.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well I haven't had the opportunity to take the Outback back country but it has gone through some of the nastiest roads I have ever been on. 84 in Connecticut, over the George Washington Bridge and the incredible horrible roads (95) leading to or away from New York City. Massachusetts roads are also the pits and have beat the heck out of us too. Been from NH to Washington DC twice and put literally thousands of miles on the camper. With the exception of moulding coming out of the front driverside cap that I had to squeeze back into the channel, I have not had a lick of problem with the as built quality.

My wife ran over a sign and that caused damage that was repaired. We had an unexpected wind storm that threw the awning over the roof. Those awnings are heavy too! The roof seemed as if it couldn't have cared less.

When I am ready to buy again it will be an Outback. Had A Kodiak, and Springdale....they didn't come close to looks comfort or my general satisfaction. With the exception of a new set of tires (so many miles on them) I have not had to replace a thing. In October/November I will be putting another 2600 or so miles on the Rolling Suite. I am not worried about the camper a bit! More like I am busy trying to calculate deisel stops, and where I am going to drop the landing gear over night! Regardless of where it is I know I will be comfortable and have things I am used to around me.

So someday maybe I will go boondocking. But it wouldn't be with my wife!! According to her we bought the camper we did to have the comfort of home around us. Not to go find the most barren desolate place we can and get in touch with nature! Oh No! No Electricity? for get about it!

Eric


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

My 25RSS showed it's strength to me last night. While backing into the rv area I hit a 4x6 post with the awning bracket and split it in half







The post not the awning bracket. Not a scratch on the TT


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I hate to say anything for fear of Jinxing myself, family and camper..........

But we have put ours through some paces........... from back roads in NY to roads completely torn up that were under construction but should have been closed........

we camped in low 20's and in low teens........we did not run water through night or open doors and we luckily did not have any problems.........

low temperatures were the low for the night and was not a temperature that was sustained for long.........

When you consider all that is in them they are dare I say, a well built unit for the money.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Tangooutback said:


> I compare my Outback suspension to other brands and have to say it is poorly designed. I would not feel one bit comfortable dragging it off road...I mean off paved road. It does not look like it would be able to handle the shocks and bumps well. Until a set of shock absorbers are installed I definitely would keep it on paved roads only.
> 
> The good side of the Outback is the all aluminum frame. Hopefully this frame would hold up well against road bumps.


Tango,
I really like your suspension ideas - I just might have to borrower some of those. My 23rs is the same year as your 25rss. My suspension is stock, other than the axle flip. Clearly, these Outbacks aren't built for the off road, and I'm sure not very many venture off paved roads. But let me tell ya, our little 23rs has seen some rough country over the last 3 years and it has handled it like a champ. I'm pretty darn happy with this little trailer.


----------



## Dog Folks (Mar 19, 2006)

We have lived full time in our 27RSDS for four years now. I agree. The Outback is the toughest trailer we have ever owned. (We have had six trailers over the years, all different brands.)

In 2008, we were sideswiped by a cement truck which was entering the turnpike and ran out of room. Tore the awing off, destroyed both doors, and left multiple scratches and scrapes. NO damage to the aluminum frame or the siding. Two new doors, a new awning, and some rubbing compound and we were good to go again.

Recently, a dealer made us a very nice offer to trade in our Outback on a 37 foot fifth wheel. It didn't happen. The other brand did not have an enclosed bottom for cold weather, and lacked numerous other "features" that we enjoy with the Outback.

A "tough", well built unit, you bet.


----------

